# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка при первом запуске: Порядок сортировки БД отличается от системного. Как быть?

## dimetar

Установил платформу 1С:Предприятие 7.7, затем 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Типовая конф., ред. 4.5. Релиз 7.70.547. При запуске выпало окошко "Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного!". Нажимаешь кнопку "ОК" под надписью - на этом всё заканчивается.  Помогите, пожалуйста, - подскажите как исправить эту ситуацию.

----------

marinasorokina (08.01.2013)

----------


## dimetar

Почитал соседнюю тему "1C 7.xx и Win 7": зашел в конфигуратор, администрирование, кодовая страница ИБ. 
Выбрал пункт "Текущая системная установка". Заработало. Спасибо!

----------

inilova (09.01.2013), marinasorokina (08.01.2013), marnakk (21.01.2016), tatyanka-7 (09.12.2012), Wladoc (13.01.2013), БухПух (08.07.2013)

----------


## tatyanka-7

СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМЕННЕЙШЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я уже три часа пытаюсь запустить это чудо! То одно то второе! То ошибка метаданных. то Ваш вопрос! В одном шаге всего была, уже хотела вызывать программистов и нашла ответ на вопрос!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!

----------

012 (13.05.2019)

----------

